# Tax Preparer or Turbo Tax



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi .. I am a US citizen in the UK and I have been submitting my Tax returns (single person) via a preparer in the US for the past number of years. I pay approx. $300 each time for my return which includes ones claim for Foreign earned Income Exclusion etc. (I earn less than the limit provided). 
I submit my own FBAR separately to the Treasury. 

My brother in the US simply uses Turbo Tax for $50 (?) a pop, for him and his family's tax return. No hassles.
So, I wonder: is Turbo Tax (or other software - please advise and why?) SUFFICIENTLY USER-FRIENDLY .... for an individual to do tax returns from OUTSIDE the USA? 
OR is this something really best to be left to a professional?

I don't want the IRS on my back over some simple matter. 
What are others' experiences?
Thanking you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a number of the do-it-yourself US tax preparation programs that can handle the FEIE and other basics for an overseas filer. And, it is possible that you might even qualify for the IRS' FreeFile program - where you can use the online version of some of the popular tax prep programs for free.

https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free

If you don't qualify for the Free File stuff, you need to find the version of the commercial software that has the forms you need (mainly the 2555 and if you use the FTC the 1116). The software can be a little fiddly the first time through it, but if you've got your returns from prior years to compare to, you should be able to do it yourself with the commercial software.


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks a million - I'll explore.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Macroomite -- As Bev said: "if you've got your returns from prior years to compare to ...," there's really no reason to use commercial software at all. The IRS has free fillable PDF forms, on their website -- you can complete the forms, print them off and mail directly (of course, you wouldn't have the advantage of "electronically filing" like some of the commercial platforms provide.) Just another option. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, 255 just reminded me of something. On the Free File information site I referred you to, they say something about their Free File e-fillable function, allegedly for those with over $69,000 in income (the cutoff for the Free File commercial sites). 

You absolutely *don't* need to have $69.000 in income to report to file on the IRS e-filing system. But the system is kludgy and can be frustrating to use (or it certainly was for the 2018 filing I did using the system). Still, if you're following professionally prepared forms, it's free (well, it will only cost you your time fighting your way through the system).


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

To clarify: is this free-filing for folk who earn UP TO $69 000 and not over?? ... or for anyone without a cap? Is there a cap to this free-filing option?
Thanking you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Macroomite said:


> To clarify: is this free-filing for folk who earn UP TO $69 000 and not over?? ... or for anyone without a cap? Is there a cap to this free-filing option?
> Thanking you


The FreeFile program is a group of commercial tax preparation software vendors who have teamed up to try to offer free e-filing for something like half of all taxpayers. But each vendor has their own qualifications - the unifying one is that you have to have less than $69,000 in income (or AGI, I think is the figure they use).

Several of the vendors have a significantly lower cap on their free e-filing services, and all of them have various other restrictions - usually related to age, or whether or not you file a state return, or in one case I've seen you need a certain minimum income (as well as a cap that is lower than the $69,000). Only a limited number of the vendors handle overseas taxpayers (i.e. give you access to forms 2555 and/or 1116).

To determine which Free File vendors you are eligible for, you should use the Choose a Free Online Product button, which will ask you a few questions to indicate which vendors will accept you for their FreeFile program.

Then, there is the IRS' own Free File Fillable tool - which doesn't do any of the preparation for you, but does at least do the basic math. Despite what it says on the web page, you do not need to have $69,000 in income or AGI to use the tool. Click on the button marked Start Fillable Forms Now - or take a look at the various information files linked on the right of the button for more information.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Free File Fillable does have a number of limitations and those limitations seem to vary year on year.

If you have a completed 2018 return, check the forms in that return here to make sure you are aware of limitations that might impact you before you get started

https://www.irs.gov/e-file-providers/list-of-available-free-file-fillable-forms

At best, those limitations will simply prevent e-filing. 

Primary limitation that impacts overseas filers is that it does not support attachments, like the worksheets required to support Form 1116 (if you are using Foreign Tax Credits). Additionally not every permutation and combination in each form is supported either... 

But if you don't use foreign tax credits that may not be an issue that impacts you...


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks so much for all this info. 
I have already submitted my 2019 tax year filing in Feb this year so will do research with my 2020 filing (in 2021).
Much appreciated.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Amazing option. I missed it last time. Thank you. I already had my forms filled out so it was super easy. 
Of course, it was rejected ha ha.




Bevdeforges said:


> Oh, 255 just reminded me of something. On the Free File information site I referred you to, they say something about their Free File e-fillable function, allegedly for those with over $69,000 in income (the cutoff for the Free File commercial sites).
> 
> You absolutely *don't* need to have $69.000 in income to report to file on the IRS e-filing system. But the system is kludgy and can be frustrating to use (or it certainly was for the 2018 filing I did using the system). Still, if you're following professionally prepared forms, it's free (well, it will only cost you your time fighting your way through the system).


----------

